# Need help with these bikes today!



## TheFizzer (Aug 10, 2014)

I do not know much about bike this old so can you guys let me know what is not original on these bikes & what a fair price to pay is?  I can get them for $1,200 a piece.













Here's the second bike


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2014)

The Colson looks to be the nicer of the two, that crane decal is really cool.  Although I think that bike should have 28" tires and those are ballooners.   Is there a three speed on the Hawthorne? At $1200 a piece I would say buy them because you can't live without them, because I think getting your money back could be difficult, its hard to say for sure without better photos.


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 10, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> The Colson looks to be the nicer of the two, that crane decal is really cool.  Although I think that bike should have 28" tires and those are ballooners.   Is there a three speed on the Hawthorne? At $1200 a piece I would say buy them because you can't live without them, because I think getting your money back could be difficult, its hard to say for sure without better photos.




  You are correct.  I think the Colson should have 28" wheels but someone put 26" wheels on it & the Hawthorne does NOT have a 3 speed but it does have wood rims.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I think $1200 for the pair would be more like it and that's if you want to keep them. If you're looking to make a flip you need to pass. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I think $1200 for the pair would be more like it and that's if you want to keep them. If you're looking to make a flip you need to pass. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn




He is firm at $1,200 a piece & was thinking of keeping one & selling one.


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 10, 2014)

*seems like retail pricing*

Like the posters above, if its a keeper or it has soemthing you cant live without. The second bike seems like the better deal as it has more accessories.


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2014)

I would go $1000 on the Colson .I think his prices are too high.


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 16, 2014)

I really want the Colson.  I made a $900 offer & his counter is $1,000


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 25, 2014)

deleted post. oops


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 25, 2014)

Pass on the Hawthorne and $900 for the Colson because of rarity.

(and, the pedals/accessories)


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like Freddie is working the same honey hole and bought the Colson for re-sale,
Chris


----------

